# How to make your own creepy baby doll?



## oogieboogie412 (Apr 27, 2012)

you use paint designed for plastic. They make it in spray paint and regular brush on. After you paint, you could also clear coat over it to make sure its sealed and wont peel (also provides some weather proofing). Then you can dismember and glue and do whatever the heck ya want to it. Personal favorite of mine is to rip the arms and legs off and sew them back on but really sloppy and then put red LED's in the eyes. Sounds morbid now that I say it out loud haha


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lmao Thank you! I think it sounds awesome! Wonder what that says about me then?! Lol


----------



## bkr1969 (Nov 29, 2009)

Funny you just posted this. I had an idea last month for a "creepy baby" and just won an old doll head with open/close eyes on ebay. I plan to add red LEDs to the eyes and control the lids with a servo. I'm going to build the body so her head can turn and one arm raise. She'll be sitting in a "self-rocking" chair. I'll post pics as I go.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There's a thread on the board somewhere, in the craft section I think, with a whole thread about dolls...wait...found it! 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/92277-doll-makeovers.html

I have a couple pics in there of the 2 I've done. I got my dolls at Dollar Tree but they don't seem to carry them anymore. Or maybe just the one closest to me doesn't carry them anymore. Whatever, I can just go down the strip mall to Big Lots & get one for a few $ more. It just sucks since it's hard to beat $1 for a doll you're going to paint & take apart.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bkr1969 I'll be watching for your pics!

RCIAG Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

I am making a zombie wonderland for my haunt this year by request of my volunteers. I will do a zombie house/hospital inside the three car garage, the zombie band will be on the front deck singing Zombie Jamboree and the back yard walk through will have a zombie gardener, zombie coming out of a mausoleum, zombie barbeque and maybe a few more ideas. One of the rooms in the garage will have not just the zombie child's room but the zombie dolls will have the night light eyes for effect. To paint the zombie dolls, you must first clean them well. A little mineral spirits or rubbing (not drinking) alcohol will do the trick. To make the paint even I will use one of my $5 Harbor Freight air brushes to make the white base coat. I already have volunteers to paint the zombie dolls after the base coat is on. I will print out some pics of the zombie dolls from the Spirit Store and other websites for them to copy or give them ideas. I will apply a shellac or lacquer finish when the dolls are done.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Hows the LED light and Servo set up going...would like to see what ya got going on!


----------



## jacamh (Aug 15, 2014)

Hearts1003 said:


> How do I make my own zombie baby or whatever kind of baby I want? I'm sure I cannot just use any old paint. What do I need to use and do so it looks good and paint doesn't just peal right off? Any help would be much appreciated.



you can use just paint. I did and it turned out amazing.... get this stuff called great stuff usually its with the paint and repair. make sure you wear gloves spray some into your hand and that put on the baby doll where you want this will give it an infected look. get paints yellow, purple, green, red, white, and black, make marks in the face to look like wrinkles i just heated up a knife and sliced into it. hope all this will help you good luck on your baby doll.


----------

